# Kitten calling?????????????



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello ladies! 

Just wanted to ask some advice-I have a 5 month old kitten who is demonstrating all the signs of coming into season i.e yowling, padding the grass when she is outside having some exercise with me and especially when my resident Tom (spayed) is around-just generally frisky.  My question is is she really in season as I thought 5 months was way too young and the vet said that they normally start at 7 mths What do you think-i'm confused  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think they can vary  when they come into season but best to wait til six months til it is done  

Cat x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
we had the same thing with our little girl - she came into season at 5 months. She also lived with a male and we were told that females who live with males (neutered or not) can start their seasons earlier than normal.
Emma


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My mum had 2 cats that were pregnant at just 5 and a half months so, yes, I would say they can definitely come into season earlier than 7 months! Incidently, not only that but both got out and got pregnant again almost straight after their litters were born so, we had 2 x 2 litters (and they were big litters) running around for several months - 22 cats in all...you can only imagine the chaos! 

Our RSPCA rescue girly was spayed at 5 months by them before she came home but, I know they recommend 6 months for spaying so, providing you can keep her out of the path of the randy fellas for a month, you'd do well to hold on until then.

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG  

Yes it is possible. Our Miss Kitty was in season at 7 months which I thought was crazy early but some breeds are known for season even earlier!!

Cats calling is a very noisy experience! Ours start in February time and run right through till winter calling every 2 weeks and its a nightmare and very shattering as you get no sleep in our house   But we can't get the spayed as we do breed and show them

I personally would get her spayed as when they come into season earlier they are likely to let you spay them early at the vets! Calling queens will do anything to get mated! And any small space they can sqeeze out of they will! So do be careful with windows and doors etc because one she is out she will get mated!

Good Luck!!

xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies!!!  

Caz-22 cats!!!!!! That must have been manic!! 

Saila-Guiness (kitten) has turned into a master escape artist!!! and you are so right-I caught her climbing out of the kitchen window because I had the window open for the tumble dryer.  She has also taken to running down the stairs at full pelt when she hears the door open and attempts to knock you off your feet!! Good luck with the IVF apt as well!

Guiness is just acting crazy bonkers at the minute!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She will be doing that because she is on call! If you don't want any kittens I would ring the vets up asap!! 

xxxx


----------

